# Huber style observation hive ?



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone tried ? know of links to pics ? 
Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have one that was a gift from Don Semple. I haven't had time to wax dip it yet, which I want to do before I put it outside with bees in it. 

Here are some color pictures from the back cover of the book:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/161476056X/ref=dp_otherviews_1?ie=UTF8&img=1&s=books


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

That is sweet !  I'd like to do one like that out of all plexi. One day 
Drew


----------

